# what is a "Wide Band" polarizing filter?



## Treymac (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey guys. In my search for a filter I have come across what is a called "wide band" circular polarizing filters. They are kenko and of the pro1 Digital series.

Does anybody know what wide band really is, or if it's just a gimmick?

Here's the filter on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Kenko-77mm-Pro1-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Garbz (Jun 10, 2008)

The only time I have heard this term applied to polarisers is in Optical communication where modulators need to polarise anything from the visible spectrum to the top end of the near infrared (1500nm) or so wavelengths. No relation to anything that would improve the performance for a digital camera.

That said no one in optical coms would use a polariser like that given that a birefringent prism would do the same thing without losing so much light.

My thoughts? It's a gimmik, almost as much so as the word "Digital" slapped on the end of the filter.

That said I have a Kenko Pro1D filter inherited with a lens purchase and they are a very fine filter, so while I am sure there are equally as good filters available without the cost of marketing gimmiks (Hoya SHMC), if the price is right then it would make a great polariser.


----------



## Treymac (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok guys, I finally decided and just bought this filter. Hopefully it won't take too long to get and I will find out if "wideband" does anything. Thanks.


----------



## icassell (Jun 11, 2008)

Could it just be a thin filter for an ultrawide lens to avoid vignetting?  I have one of those, but mine is just called thin, not wideband


----------

